
Complex Car Software Becomes the Weak Spot Under the Hood - rectang
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/27/business/complex-car-software-becomes-the-weak-spot-under-the-hood.html
======
rectang
> Though automakers say they know of no malicious hacking incidents so far,
> the risks are real. Stefan Savage, a computer security professor at the
> University of California, San Diego, said that automakers were “in a state
> of panic” over the prospect. “They are trying to figure out what to do,
> quickly,” he said.

It's going to take a long time to pay down decades worth of technical debt.

